# Scatches in couch



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Dog has made a few scratches in a leather sofa, brownish color. What would you do to disquise them, brown shoe polish, and if not that, suggestions


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Whatever you do, don't use shoe polish! It will only be temporary and will rub off on peoples' pants. We have some dog-made scratches. We left them alone. They're part of a leather's character. If you have multiple cushions, switch them around occasionally so you get wear and scratches evenly.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

brown cushions would work well cause It'll disguise the couch.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Dogs, cats and leather furniture simply do not go well together! However, should you fail in your efforts to maintain the requisite separation, you can minimize the damage but, you will not be able to make it disappear. The are several products on the market for maintaining leather furniture. You might check with your local furniture store for availability but, absent that, I've used Armor All Leather wipes to maintain the leather upholstery in our vehicles and use Stressless Leather Cleaner and Stressless Leather Protection for the leather seating in our home. I've only found the Stressless products offered through furniture stores that sell Ekorne Stressless chairs, couches, etc. These products will not eliminate the scratches but they will render them much less noticeable! Good luck.


----------



## halldaniel21 (Jul 8, 2011)

I do not have any pets like dogs or cats. But I use 3M Leather Restorer on my car leather seats in case of any scratch on leather seats. I would suggest that you try using this product; it helps in camouflaging the scratch permanently into the color of the leather furniture. You can also try leather dyeing or re-coloring to get rid of scratches.


----------



## memphislawyer (Mar 2, 2007)

Found some mink oil that I used and it seemed to lessen the severity and appearance of the scratches, pretty good.


----------



## Binkie Baumont (Jul 30, 2011)

Perhaps a throw rug would help


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

I re-dyed the leather seats in an old Ferrari. I used products from www.liquidleather.com. It was black, so it was an easy match. If you can trim a piece of leather from an unseen area, they can match specifics. It won't rub off onto clothes.

Image at post 9 on this thread:
https://www.ferrarichat.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48263


----------

